# Google search dead



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

Google search brings up relevant threads from the previous software but the links are all dead.


----------



## Atratr (Aug 9, 2011)

I noticed the same and then searched inside the forum for the thread that google showed me. It worked but of course that takes longer.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Probably going to take time for Google to pick up the correct redirects as the pages of the new software are different. I imagine it will gradually get sorted but VS can porobably give a more precise answer


----------



## mmichel (Oct 1, 2006)

Pete Thomas said:


> Probably going to take time for Google to pick up the correct redirects as the pages of the new software are different.


I think a bigger related issue is that internal links from before the switch (i.e., links from one thread to another within SOTW) are no longer functional.

The Google issue will indeed resolve itself as Google re-indexes the new pages, but I don't see how the internal link issue (which, I assume, has the same underlying cause) can possibly resolve itself.


----------



## Pete Kelly (Oct 8, 2018)

Duck Duck Go is a search engine that does not track you and then monetise your searches. Could DDG search replace the Evil Empire?


----------



## chipcook (Jan 16, 2014)

I know things change, but I miss the old forum design!


----------



## malteof (Aug 6, 2018)

mmichel said:


> I think a bigger related issue is that internal links from before the switch (i.e., links from one thread to another within SOTW) are no longer functional.
> 
> The Google issue will indeed resolve itself as Google re-indexes the new pages, but I don't see how the internal link issue (which, I assume, has the same underlying cause) can possibly resolve itself.


That's actually a pretty big deal. @VSadmin @Pete Thomas - can this technically be fixed (the internal links issue that is)? Pinging you Pete because you might have some knowledge if this was already discussed.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

malteof said:


> Pinging you Pete because you might have some knowledge if this was already discussed.


Yes I'm sure it can be fixed and VSadmin have been made aware.


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

Pete Thomas said:


> Yes it is very easily fixed and Vaseline have been made aware.


Autocorrectism Preserved for posterity


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

> Crawling can take anywhere from a few days to a few weeks











Ask Google to Recrawl Your Website | Google Search Central | Documentation | Google Developers


If you've recently added or made changes to a page on your site, you can request that Google re-index it using any of the methods listed in this guide.




support.google.com





I'm sure VS have submitted the site for re-indexing....


----------

